# EN: une conception s'est imposée qui a fourni



## Neniam1966

Bonjour,

Je me demandais s'il était possible en anglais d'utiliser une proposition relative séparée du nom ou groupe nominal auquel elle se rattache. On trouve parfois cette structure à l'écrit. 

Voici un exemple : 
"[...] une conception spécifique de l’ordre juridico-politique s'est imposée qui a fourni un cadre stable à la manière dont ont été envisagées les violences [...]". 

Peut-on écrire en anglais :
"[...] a specific conception of the legal and political order has gradually prevailed, which provides a stable framework for conceiving the violence [...]"


----------



## Maître Capello

La phrase que vous avez écrite est correcte, mais elle signifie :

_… une conception spécifique de l’ordre juridico-politique s'est imposée, *ce qui* fournit un cadre stable…_ 

Quoi qu'il en soit, en anglais on n'aime pas les phrases longues. Il vaudrait donc mieux partager votre phrase en deux.


----------



## Neniam1966

Oui vous avez raison. 

Et écrire "[...] a specific conception of the legal and political order has gradually prevailed that has provided a stable framework for conceiving the violence [...]"
cela fonctionnerait-il ? Ou ne trouve-t-on simplement pas ce type de construction (subordonnée relative séparée) en anglais ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faudrait avoir l'avis d'un anglophone natif pour confirmation, mais à mon sens ce n'est pas possible en anglais ou en tout cas pas souhaitable.


----------



## Neniam1966

Oui effectivement. Il faut dire que, même en français, cette construction reste assez rare et limitée à l'écrit.


----------



## Bezoard

La construction semble cependant possible en anglais, et on préfère alors _which_ à _that_.



> If the distance is greater _wh_-pronouns are normally used : _we begin to take note of *whims, fancies, peculiarities* on the part of he essayist *which* light up the prim, impeccable countenance of the moralist /  *marks* were discovered near the bedroom window *which* the constable insisted had been made by a dog._


_A modern English Grammar_, Knud Schibsbye, Oxford University Press, 1973

Le deuxième exemple est très semblable à la phrase qui fait l'objet de ce fil. Seule la virgule semblait de trop dans votre proposition.


----------



## Neniam1966

Ahhhh merci beaucoup pour cette information. Il me semblait effectivement avoir déjà vu cette construction en anglais à de rares occasions mais je n'en étais pas sure à 100% et surtout je ne savais plus du tout s'il fallait alors utiliser "that" ou "which".


----------



## Enquiring Mind

It seems to me that in French it is clear that this is a restrictive or defining relative clause: _une conception spécifique s'est imposée qui _- the specific *concept* provides a stable framework, and in this case there should be no comma in English.  _That_ or _which_ are both possible here to introduce the restrictive or defining relative clause, and AE speakers will usually prefer _that_.  The good point has also been made that long sentences in English should be avoided if there is a risk of ambiguity (often because they are poorly constructed).

_... une conception spécifique de l’ordre juridico-politique s'est imposée *qui* fournit un cadre stable…_
... _a specific concept of the legal and political order has gradually prevailed which provides a stable framework for ...  _(BE)
... _a specific concept of the legal and political order has gradually prevailed that provides a stable framework for ...  _(AE-preferred, and BE)
... _a specific concept ... has gradually prevailed. This/that concept provides a stable framework for ...  _(Better, because clearer)
[Maybe! We need a full sentence!] ...._ has led to the gradual prevalence of a specific concept ...... which/that provides ...  _(don't be bound by the French syntax)


If you put in a comma in English, the meaning changes to _une conception s'est imposée, ce qui ..._ (Me Capello pointed this out in #2). The *fact *that a specific concept has prevailed, not *the concept itself,* provides a stable framework ....

_... une conception spécifique de l’ordre juridico-politique s'est imposée, *ce qui* fournit un cadre stable…_
... _a specific concept of the legal and political order has gradually prevailed, which provides a stable framework for ... _
... _a specific concept of the legal and political order has gradually prevailed, that provides a stable framework for ... 
... a specific concept of the legal and political order has gradually prevailed. This/that provides a stable framework for ...  _(Grammatically correct, but not clear if the concept itself, or the fact that the concept prevailed, provides the stable framework)
... _a specific concept of the legal and political order has gradually prevailed, and this/that provides a stable framework for ...  _(Grammatically correct, but not clear if the concept itself, or the fact that the concept prevailed, provides the stable framework)
... _a specific concept of the legal and political order has gradually prevailed. This/that fact provides a stable framework for ... _


----------



## Neniam1966

Bonsoir, 

Thank you for this wonderful explanation. I can indeed change the sentence a little bit in English but the French construction made me wonder whether a similar construction was possible in English as well. I thought I had seen it before but wasn't sure. Anyway, thank you again. I'm always amazed by the excellent answers I get to my questions on this forum!


----------



## olivier68

Nunki1920 said:


> Oui effectivement. Il faut dire que, même en français, cette construction reste assez rare et limitée à l'écrit.



En français, la tournure n'est pas fréquente. Mais elle reste tout à fait correcte... à condition de bien choisir, comme en anglais, et  le pronom relatif qui l'introduit et la ponctuation qui va avec de manière à ce que l'on sache si la subordonnée se rapporte à l'ensemble de la proposition précédente, ou simplement à une seule de ses composantes.

"Tous les candidats ont été remerciés, qui avaient participé et concouru".
"Toutes les données ont été enregistrées, que nous mettrons des semaines à analyser".

Je pense que cette tournure (pas si inusuelle en latin) vise, en français, à éviter une accumulation de verbes en un même endroit de la phrase.


----------



## Bezoard

En français la tournure n'est pas fréquente car elle peut parfois être ambiguë. Elle est donc réservée à la langue littéraire et ne manque pas d'élégance.
On la trouve aussi souvent dans les textes juridiques, mais là, dans le souci d'éviter les équivoques et en assumant le risque de lourdeur, on préfère souvent introduire un rappel.
Ainsi :
_"[...] une conception spécifique de l’ordre juridico-politique s'est imposée qui a fourni un cadre stable à la manière dont ont été envisagées les violences [...]". _
pourrait devenir :
_"[...] une conception spécifique de l’ordre juridico-politique s'est imposée, *laquelle (conception)* a fourni un cadre stable à la manière dont ont été envisagées les violences [...]".
 "[...] une conception spécifique de l’ordre juridico-politique s'est imposée, *ladite conception fournissant* un cadre stable à la manière dont ont été envisagées les violences [...]". _

Quel serait l'équivalent en anglais ? Est-il possible d'écrire :
_ a specific concept of the legal and political order has gradually prevailed, *which concept* provides a stable framework for...
 a specific concept of the legal and political order has gradually prevailed, *said concept providing *a stable framework for..._


----------



## Enquiring Mind

> Quel serait l'équivalent en anglais ? Est-il possible d'écrire :
> (1)_ a specific concept of the legal and political order has gradually prevailed, *which concept* provides a stable framework for... _
> (2)_ a specific concept of the legal and political order has gradually prevailed, *said concept providing *a stable framework for...  _but_ _



(1) _a specific concept of the legal and political order has gradually prevailed, _*and this concept*_ provides a stable framework for... _
(1) _a specific concept of the legal and political order has gradually prevailed*. This concept* provides a stable framework for... _

But the original word order is clumsy in English and - as we see - leads to ambiguity, because in (1) the writer might put a comma in by mistake (there's lots of bad writing out there!), thus changing the sense from _*the concept* provides _...[no comma - _conception s'est imposée *qui*_] to *the fact that the concept has prevailed* provides ... [comma _conception s'est imposée*, ce qui *.._]

A competent writer, copy editor or proofreader might prefer different syntax here, keeping _concept_ and _which_ together, without the comma.
... _has led to /resulted in (etc) the prevalence of a concept which ...
_
(2) _*prevailed, (the) said concept providing* ... _This is grammatically correct  (with or without "the"), but it's unnecessarily awkward and doesn't sound idiomatic to my ears here, and therefore I wouldn't advise using it , partly because it can (especially without the article) introduce a nuance of humour, sarcasm or whimsicality, and this would not be appropriate in the OP's text. If we're going to repeat _*concept*_, the first-choice determiner in this type of text will surely be _*this* concept._


----------



## Bezoard

Enquiring Mind said:


> (1)_ a specific concept of the legal and political order has gradually prevailed, *which concept* provides a stable framework for... _


Merci "Enquiring Mind", vos réponses sont toujours détaillées et intéressantes.
En dehors de son horrible lourdeur, de quelle tare grammaticale la phrase ci-dessus souffre-t-elle ? *"Which"* ne peut-il pas s'employer ainsi ?
Les phrases suivantes sont-elles donc aussi mauvaises :
_Critique's judgment is an appeal to the idea of philosophy, *which idea*, however, because it is not recognized by the adversary, is for the adversary an alien court of appeal. _
Hegel's Idea of a Phenomenology of Spirit
_To conclude, a man having no notion of any thing without him, but by the idea he has of it , in his mind (*which idea* he has a power to call by what name he pleases) he may indeed make an idea neither answering the reason of[...]_
An essay concerning human understanding. To which are now added, i. An analysis of mr. Locke's doctrine of ideas [&c., incl. some] extr. from the author's works


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Thanks Bezoard, you make a good point. The two sentences you quote are both ok, but they are both in a very formal style and register appropriate to philosophical argument. On purely grammatical grounds _a specific concept of the legal and political order has gradually prevailed, *which concept* provides a stable framework for... _is grammatically possible (so not wrong), but I would still say it's (unacceptably - to me) too formal for the OP's context. It just doesn't sound natural for the register/style.

But not "wrong". Humble pie for lunch for me, methinks ...


----------



## Kelly B

I'll assume that the choice of the present perfect instead of the simple past for _s'est imposée_ is based on the broader surrounding context; I'll just note that it surprises me in combination with _qui a fourni.
_
Either way, I'd be inclined to avoid the mismatched tense issue with an +ing form, as Bezoard suggested, but using fewer words.
...s'est imposée, _providing a stable framework...._ Tout simplement.


----------



## olivier68

"which concept"....

Just a suggestion :

"the concept of which" ???

or

"whose concept" (mais je crois que "whose" est réservé aux être animés ?)

Juste une idée...


----------



## Bezoard

C'est une mauvaise idée ! Ça ne veut pas dire la même chose !


----------



## olivier68

Oui, c'est exact !
Mais cela peut suggérer d'autres idées de syntaxe ou de formulations plus adaptées.

Comme je dis toujours à mes étudiants, de toute langues, si la syntaxe finit par poser problème... c'est que le début de phrase a été mal engagé et qu'il va falloir rattraper l'affaire ! Quitte à revoir l'analyse de la phrase à traduire... et en faire plusieurs phrases.


----------



## Neniam1966

Merci à tous pour vos excellentes explications. 

Olivier68, effectivement, j'avais coupé la phrase en deux. La suggestion de Kelly B "..., providing ..." est très bonne aussi mais, en réalité, la phrase (dont je n'ai présenté qu'un court extrait ici) est très longue donc j'ai préféré alléger un peu la version anglaise. 

Mais comme précisé tout au début de la conversation, je posais la question simplement pour savoir si cette construction existait bien en anglais car il me semblait l'avoir déjà vue.


----------

